# Your Views On Gc Watches



## Jonesey (Jul 10, 2012)

hi everyone, im new to the forum and looking for a new watch. im not going to lie i kind of have an eye for some of the designer watches. I keep comeing back to this swiss made GC watch and wondered what people thought about GC as a brand and watch quality. I like the ceramic as its scratch proof and if im to wear it alot then that it that is a good factor in my eyes.

Heres a link of the watch im looking at.

*link removed*

All views welcome good and bad

Ryan


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Hi there 

Not a bad looking watch. I'd be slightly weary of ceramic however. Whilst it doesn't scratch easily, it can be quite brittle so if you bang it against something it can crack.


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

hi mate and welcome.

thought i would stick my tupence worth in for you. personally i would not go near it! for the money they are asking you could find some far superior watches in every respect. it may be ceramic which wears well (not too hot on pin point impacts though) but what about the quartz movement inside? how tough is that? the quality of seals used and crystal used? for over 500pound i would be looking at high end 2nd hand on here or elsewhere where you could actually own something with a bit of history behind it and a track record of quality.

if i were looking for something a little flash in that price range i would be hunting a well loved Mido commander(easily within this price range) or vintage Omega seamaster(32 or f300 are very achievable in that range) or a host of proven models.

i dont mean to sound as though im rubbishing the watch, i looks pretty nice with the colour contrast and rose gold but is there any substance there? i see a lot of watch brands out there now with "swiss made" maybe a bit more digging is required to see what the quartz movement is, crystal type & case manufacture also count to the longevity of a watch and if you are wearing it a lot as you say, then i would be looking at the durability of the watch as a whole under all conditions. a lot of guys on here will have several watches from the 50's to 70's which are still daily wearers and ticking strong, something tells me the GC wont be in that catagory in 2042!

rant over :taz: but if you pick it a buy it; i wish you health in wearing it. it certainly looks the part.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 10, 2012)

thank you for you reply's really do appreciate it. i'm new to all this watch business and to be honest i was going on looks, i'm a big fan of the black and "rose gold" it complements each other really well. At the moment i wear a Tommy Hilfiger designer watch which i must say i think looks beautiful. and its also a fairly big watch which i'm a big fan of. here is a few pictures





































I don't know if i'm a big fan on buying a 2nd hand watch but i guess i'm open to try new things. What sort of watch would you recommend for max Â£600.


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

where to start mate!!

google some of the following: Boshett (i have a cave dweller, if you like big they work Helson (i think the turtle is superb) Mido commander or chrono. the every present Seiko's; they have a huge selection and for big there are too many to list. im sure you could pick up a vintage Tudor in that range too. Sottomarino marina, they are not italian, chinese i think but make nice watches with miyota movements. then Omega, Oris, Citizen eco's are available in a huge range of designs.

should say there is nothing wrong with buying designer watches if you like them, taste and want is individual to us all & should not be imposed by another. i just thought if you were a new comer then it is worth letting you know there is a whole world of choice out there. i personally love some of the boutique makers and have a passion for vintage quality watches. my advic would be to trawl the hell out of this site, Watch u seek, and many other forums until you get a feel for what you may fancy hunting.

i have posted a few pics below for a view, you never know; something may strike you! if you get hooked you will find your self drifting towards a few certain styles, types or marks.......thats when the fun really starts endless hunting for that elusive little ticker :yahoo:























































as you many have figured, divers and vintage is my thing :yes: happy hunting.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 10, 2012)

thank you for your reply. i think im going to do just that have a good old research. ive got to say thought i really do like the last 2 watches (count the double as 1)

Im going to have a good look now thanks again for your help


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't be put off by the naysayers mate, they are about 0.00001% of the general watch buying public that look down their pointy noses at anything they perceive as not being a proper watch :lol: :lol:

I think Big M has one and I've had a look at them myself, the fit and finish of them isn't that bad at all and no worse than some of the cheaper supposedly well known brands. If its what you fancy and you're happy with it go for one. They can't be that bad or nobody would buy them. some of these micro boutique brands are flash in the pan, you see the forums go mad for a short period over a n other they the next one comes along and so on and you'll still be left with a watch that has next to no value as nobody wants last months fad. In some ways no different from the "fashion" brands.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 10, 2012)

that eterna watch is stunning  i know its way out of my price range but what model is it ?


----------



## JoyZipper (Feb 3, 2012)

Not for me.


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

my eterna :yes: i posted a bit on it last week here..........http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=76562


----------



## MelKane (Apr 4, 2021)

My GC watch is not working. I purchased it at Bennett's Newry what can I do


----------

